# 2022 Maintenance fees



## scootr5 (Nov 17, 2021)

I searched, but saw no other thread. The first of my Wyndham invoices arrived yesterday.

Avenue Plaza, New Orleans, LA
1 bedroom - $872.55
Studio - $677.08

4.8% increase, mostly attributed to a $4.2 million upcoming project to replace all of the 72 year old water and sanitary piping and infrastructure in the building


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 17, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> I searched, but saw no other thread. The first of my Wyndham invoices arrived yesterday.
> 
> Avenue Plaza, New Orleans, LA
> 1 bedroom - $872.55
> ...


Nothing like a kick in the nuggets. Breathe in and say foosbaba!


----------



## chapjim (Nov 17, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> I searched, but saw no other thread. The first of my Wyndham invoices arrived yesterday.
> 
> Avenue Plaza, New Orleans, LA
> 1 bedroom - $872.55
> ...



Sounds more like something for a special assessment.  If it's a one off thing, MF should go back down.  Wanna bet?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 17, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> 4.8% increase


Given the increase in wages in most places in the US, I expect this to be a pretty typical number.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 17, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Sounds more like something for a special assessment.  If it's a one off thing, MF should go back down.  Wanna bet?



Not a bet I’m going to take. They said that project was responsible for about 30% of the increase. 

I also received a letter today offering for a limited time to convert my Avenue Plaza week to points, at no cost. The problem with that for event week owners is that it takes away your right to reserve anything but your deeded week. If Mardi Gras did not fall on week 9 in the year, I would have no reservation priority.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 18, 2021)

I had two fixed weeks at a different N.O. resort and both weeks were possible Mardi Gras weeks.  Unfortunately, nothing in any of the paperwork indicated that if Mardi Gras fell on my week, I'd get a different week.  I offloaded both weeks.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 22, 2021)

Wyndham Bali Hai 2022 fees:

Standard Points:
Operating Fee = $3.20/1,000
Reserves = $0.72/1,000
Total = $3.92/1,000 = 2.08% increase

Designated Points (PR):
Operating Fee = $3.80/1,000
Reserves = $0.70/1,000
Total = $4.50/1,000 = 0.45% increase

I didn't update the spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RUiHuxPdShXWp3OM2PiXf1_WDzHiv3Ickz1_o5ssiv4/edit#gid=0

Source:



			http://media.campaigner.com/media/60/600565/224077_Wyndham_BHVVOA_2022%20Budget.pdf


----------



## Jethro37 (Nov 22, 2021)

chapjim said:


> I had two fixed weeks at a different N.O. resort and both weeks were possible Mardi Gras weeks.  Unfortunately, nothing in any of the paperwork indicated that if Mardi Gras fell on my week, I'd get a different week.  I offloaded both weeks.


You don't like making money?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 22, 2021)

Jethro37 said:


> You don't like making money?



I like very much making money but it was next to impossible to rent these units for the ever-rising maintenance fees.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 23, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I didn't update the spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RUiHuxPdShXWp3OM2PiXf1_WDzHiv3Ickz1_o5ssiv4/edit#gid=0



I didn't update the spreadsheet with mine either because it said I had "view only" privileges, unable to edit.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 23, 2021)

I requested edit privileges to update it; had them granted but couldn't figure out how to update it.  Tried typing in the numbers, but couldn't get it to work.  Hopefully someone else can update it.


----------



## keno999 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk

Your Board of Directors has approved the following 2022 Annual Maintenance Fees for the Waikiki Beach Walk Vacation Owners Association with a 10% increase. This equates to an increase of 53 cents per 1,000 points of ownership. Some highlights of the budget are as follows:

The annual reserve contribution is the biggest contributor at 32.2% to ensure adequate funding is available for our upcoming refurbishment.
Bad Debt Expense has an increase of $68K or 54.6% based on the current trend of increased delinquencies. 2021 actuals is forecasted to be 25% higher than budget
A $450K operating surplus was budgeted in 2021 but no surplus utilized is budgeted for 2022.


----------



## AtlasRse (Nov 24, 2021)

Keno999, kindly advise of the actual MF's for 2022 and I will update in the History S/S.

Eric B. ... I have updated Bali Hai accordingly for 2022 in the History S/S ....

Thanks Guys !


----------



## keno999 (Nov 25, 2021)

keno999 said:


> Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk
> 
> Your Board of Directors has approved the following 2022 Annual Maintenance Fees for the Waikiki Beach Walk Vacation Owners Association with a 10% increase. This equates to an increase of 53 cents per 1,000 points of ownership. Some highlights of the budget are as follows:
> 
> ...





AtlasRse said:


> Keno999, kindly advise of the actual MF's for 2022 and I will update in the History S/S.
> 
> Eric B. ... I have updated Bali Hai accordingly for 2022 in the History S/S ....
> 
> Thanks Guys !



Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk for 2022

Operating Fee = $3.86/1,000
Reserves = $1.38/1,000
Real Estate & Property Taxes = $0.40/1,000
Condo/AOAO Dues = $0.17/1,000
Total = $5.82/1,000

Hopefully, I got that correct.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 25, 2021)

AtlasRse said:


> Eric B. ... I have updated Bali Hai accordingly for 2022 in the History S/S ....
> 
> Thanks Guys !



Thanks for updating!  Not sure why it didn't work for me.


----------



## cowboy (Nov 25, 2021)

Does anyone know how to find out what the 2022 maintenance fees are for Kona Coast Resort and when the billings will go out?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 30, 2021)

cowboy said:


> Does anyone know how to find out what the 2022 maintenance fees are for Kona Coast Resort and when the billings will go out?


Just received ours for Kona Coast 2. We have 2 deeded weeks, floating 51-16. Total fees are $2837.50.


----------



## r4rab (Dec 8, 2021)

Haven't received anything in the mail yet but just got off the MVC owners annual meeting.
Margaritaville MFs are going up 1.2% for 2022:                6.80 ==> 6.88 per thousand
Margaritaville PR MFs are going *down *0.4% for 2022:      7.13 ==> 7.10 per thousand
This is excluding program fees.
I'm not sure how to add this to the sticky...


----------



## jebloomquist (Dec 8, 2021)

15.0%, 11.6%, 11.5%, 9.2%, 9.2%, 8.7%, 8.0%, 6.0%, 6.0%, 6.0%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 5.7%, 3.9%, 3.9%, 3.9%, 3.9%, 3.9%, 3.7%, 3.2%, 3.2%, 3.2%, 2.3%, 2.3%, 2.2%, 2.2%, 2.2%, 2.2%, 2.2%, 0.3%
What's this? The percent increase 2021 to 2022 for my contracts. This is definitely time to unload contracts.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 8, 2021)

15%, etc.,  increase in maintenance fee is crazy high. What resort contracts do you own?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2021)

My annual assessments "are not available at this time." I made some changes to my ownership in the past year, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 9, 2021)

bnoble said:


> My annual assessments "are not available at this time." I made some changes to my ownership in the past year, so that might have something to do with it.



I haven't bought or sold any contracts in the last couple of years, and mine says the same thing. The 2021 PDF was there until Tuesday morning, when it was replaced by that message. We used to get the letter in late November with the upcoming year's rates, but it has been much later the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Melder (Dec 9, 2021)

55plus said:


> 15%, etc.,  increase in maintenance fee is crazy high. What resort contracts do you own?



There's a screenshot in another thread...  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/maintenance-fee-payments.329540/post-2705381


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2021)

bnoble said:


> My annual assessments "are not available at this time." I made some changes to my ownership in the past year, so that might have something to do with it.



No change in ownership and mine is gone too.  I was trying to total up my anticipated 2022 MFs, but Wyndham is a blank.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Dec 9, 2021)

“Your yearly assessment summaries cannot be displayed right now. Please try again later.”

Same here.  Oct UY on 4 contracts, all developer, all UDI.  No recent changes.  Curious.


----------



## jhoug (Dec 10, 2021)

Got mine in mail 2 days ago.
Cypress Palms 
2022 Maintenance Fees $4.75
         Reserve Fund  $1.70
         Property Tax $0.71
         Total $7.16

Panama City Beach
2022 Maintenance Fees $3.88
         Reserve Fund $0.65
         Property Tax  $0.18
         Total  $4.71

Park City PR
2022 Maintenance Fees $3.72
         Reserve Fund $1.06
         Property Tax $0.17
         Total $4.95
2021 Total $4.90
2020 Total $4.73


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 12, 2021)

r4rab said:


> Haven't received anything in the mail yet but just got off the MVC owners annual meeting.
> Margaritaville MFs are going up 1.2% for 2022:                6.80 ==> 6.88 per thousand
> Margaritaville PR MFs are going *down *0.4% for 2022:      7.13 ==> 7.10 per thousand
> This is excluding program fees.
> I'm not sure how to add this to the sticky...


Is this for St. Thomas ???    seems to make sense for the PR, but not for non-PR ... Non-PR indicates 6.35 for 2021 ...


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 12, 2021)

jhoug said:


> Got mine in mail 2 days ago.
> Cypress Palms
> 2022 Maintenance Fees $4.75
> Reserve Fund  $1.70
> ...


spreadsheet with history updated...thx for the info


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 12, 2021)

jhoug said:


> Got mine in mail 2 days ago.
> Cypress Palms
> 2022 Maintenance Fees $4.75
> Reserve Fund  $1.70
> ...


History spreadsheet has been updated ... Thx


----------



## meetseti (Dec 12, 2021)

*Club Wyndham Access*

2022 maintenance fees: $6.80
Reserve fund: $0.13
2022 total: $6.93


----------



## meetseti (Dec 12, 2021)

Also, here are rates for a couple of converted fixed weeks.

*Fairfield Glade* (Sterling Forest), 2br, prime season, 154k points:

2022 maintenance fees: $787.07
Reserve fund: $199.47
Property tax: $6.32
2022 total: $992.86
*Fairfield Bay* (Cliffside Lodge III), 2br, prime season, 154k points:

2022 maintenance fees: $640.81
Reserve fund: $256.40
Property tax: $13.27
2022 total: $910.48
The source for all of these is the 2022 annual assessment summary that came by mail. The totals don't include the program fee.

I hope someone can add these to the history spreadsheet — my access is view-only. Thanks!


----------



## r4rab (Dec 13, 2021)

AtlasRse said:


> Is this for St. Thomas ???    seems to make sense for the PR, but not for non-PR ... Non-PR indicates 6.35 for 2021 ...



This is from the budget for the Margaritaville Vacation Owners Association. The annual meeting was this past week. Unfortunately I can't compare the 2021 numbers to my St.Thomas contract MFs since the website isn't showing them now :-(. Also, those numbers were all in (excluding program fee) - MF, reserve fund, prop taxes.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 21, 2021)

*Ocean Boulevard phase III*
2022 Maintenance fees: $4.00
Reserve fund: $1.15
Property tax: $0.25
Total HOA: $5.40
increase of 2.7%

*Ocean Boulevard phase I*
2022 Maintenance fees: $4.96
Reserve fund: $1.54
Property tax: $0.25
Total HOA: $6.75
increase of 3.2%

*Flagstaff Tanglewood 2BR F/W*
2022 Maintenance fees: $725.14
Reserve fund: $168.00
Property tax: $26.14
Total HOA: $919.28
increase of 14.9%

That Flagstaff increase is rough, but it's hard to complain since it went down 4.5% in 2021. And it's still my lowest MF/k.

Also adding that program fee (not included above) is now $.66/k for resale, $.68/k for retail. Minimum $170 resale, $190 retail.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 21, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> *Ocean Boulevard phase III*
> 2022 Maintenance fees: $4.00
> Reserve fund: $1.15
> Property tax: $0.25
> ...



If the minimum fee is now $170, then you would need at least 258,000 points to surpass the min program fee.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 21, 2021)

Smoky Mountains (Governors Crossing 1)
2022 Maintenance fees: $4.02
Reserve fund: $1.71
Property tax: $0.27
Total HOA: $6.00
increase of 3.8%

South Shore
2022 Maintenance fees: $3.58
Reserve fund: $0.76
Property tax: $0.14
Total HOA: $4.48
increase of 5.2%


----------



## chapjim (Dec 22, 2021)

Ocean Walk
2022 Maintenance Fees:  $4.38
Reserve Fund:  $1.25
Property Tax:  $0.66
Total HOA:  $6.29, an increase of 2.8%

Bonnet Creek (Presidential Reserve)
2022 Maintenance Fees:  $5.05
Reserve Fund:  $1.07
Property Tax:  $0.72
Total HOA:  $6.84, an increase of 1.8%

Bonnet Creek (UDI)
2022 Maintenance Fees:  $4.68
Reserve Fund:  $0.97
Property Tax:  $0.72
Total HOA:  $6.37, an increase of 1.1%

Royal Vista (UDI)
2022 Maintenance Fees:  $5.08
Reserve Fund:  $1.81
Property Tax:  $0.44
Total HOA:  $7.33, an increase of 6.1%

Orlando International (F/W)
2022 Maintenance Fees:  $4.25
Reserve Fund:  $1.40
Property Tax:  $0.51
Total HOA:  $6.16, an increase of 9.0%


----------



## Melder (Dec 22, 2021)

AtlasRse said:


> spreadsheet with history updated...thx for the info



@AtlasRse - There's a typo on Panama City Beach in the Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History.  It should be $4.71.


----------



## Melder (Dec 22, 2021)

jebloomquist said:


> View attachment 43259
> Cutting and pasting isn't a whole lot of fun. I hope that I haven't made a mistake.
> Here are the 2022 maintenance figures. As it turns out, Canterbury is the lowest maintenance contract that I now have. You just might want to hold on to those two.
> I'm not sure that I want to give them up, however they are the one that I offered to you. So, there we are.



I pulled these from another thread, since they are not yet posted here...

*Wyndham Sedona*
2022 Maintenance fees: $4.34
Reserve fund: $1.31
Property tax: $0.19
Total HOA: $5.84

*Wyndham Canterbury*
2022 Maintenance fees: $2.64
Reserve fund: $0.74
Property tax: $0.40
Total HOA: $3.78

*Wyndham Grand Desert *(Tower 1&2)
2022 Maintenance fees: $3.90
Reserve fund: $1.07
Property tax: $0.16
Total HOA: $5.13


----------



## bobinmich (Dec 22, 2021)

Kingsgate went UP 10.8 percent....like WTH.... I have (2) kingsgate contracts.... 1 is a F/DS and 1 is a F/W.  F/DS is 238k points,    F/W is 126k points.
F/DS 
Maint fee 3.29
Res fund 1.47
Prop tax .16
Total HOA 4.92

F/W
Maint fee 4.34
Res fund 1.95
Prop tax .21
Total HOA 6.50

What is the DIFFERENCE between the 2 contracts?  F/DS  vs  F/W both bought resale.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 22, 2021)

bobinmich said:


> What is the DIFFERENCE between the 2 contracts? F/DS vs F/W both bought resale.


I think these are converted fixed (or floating) weeks. Such weeks at the same resort can have _very_ different $/K ratios, depending on the size and season. I'm guessing one of your units is a Prime 3BR Lockoff while the other is a High 2BR Dlx. Larger units are generally better deals; higher seasons always are.


----------



## ausman (Dec 22, 2021)

bobinmich said:


> Kingsgate went UP 10.8 percent....like WTH.... I have (2) kingsgate contracts.... 1 is a F/DS and 1 is a F/W.  F/DS is 238k points,    F/W is 126k points.
> 
> What is the DIFFERENCE between the 2 contracts?  F/DS  vs  F/W both bought resale.



Kingsgate has both UDI and fixed weeks. You appear to have converted fixed weeks as designated by the F. You need to go to the points chart for Kingsgate and see what the point values are, and, how they match up with your point allocation.

I'm guessing (as I don't own any Kingsgate) that the F/DS for 238K points is a converted 3 bedroom lock-off in a prime week since the 1BR and 2BR are allocated 84K and 154K respectively totaling 238K points. Similarly the 126K points corresponds to the 2 BR part of the 3 BR lock-off in a high season week.

Thanks for posting this, over the years there has been a dearth of converted weeks MF's posted as the people who own them are not certain of what they own and as a consequence what gets posted are the UDI MF's. We collectively have lost the history of converted weeks MFs as the last comprehensive listing is from 2017.

ADDENDUM pertaining to the MF history spreadsheet:

In the relevant tab on the MF history spreadsheet in the Converted Weeks Master, on rows 245-247 it shows:
Williamsburg-Kingsgate-A
Williamsburg-Kingsgate-B
Williamsburg-Kingsgate-C
from the 2017 figures it would seem the C corresponds to the lock off, A to the 2 BR, and B the 1 BR.

If you were to report the MFs for 2022 I would do something like:

Williamsburg-Kingsgate-A-F/W-2BR $819
Williamsburg-Kingsgate-B
Williamsburg-Kingsgate-C-F/DS 3BR L/O $1,170.96

Of course the $ figures are derived by multiplying the points allocated by the rate per thousand.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 23, 2021)

Total HOA Royal Gardens: $5.44
Total HOA Smoky Mountains Governor's Crossing II: $5.63
Total HOA Towers on the Grove: $5.12
Total HOA Grand Desert 1 and 2: $5.13
Total HOA Grand Desert 3: $5.23

Towers on the Grove is such a good (but not very well known) deed to have because it has lower MF than Grand Desert now and you get 13 month ARP for all of the Myrtle Beach presidential units.


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 27, 2021)

meetseti said:


> Also, here are rates for a couple of converted fixed weeks.
> 
> *Fairfield Glade* (Sterling Forest), 2br, prime season, 154k points:
> 
> ...


DONE....   File is updated now


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 27, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> *Ocean Boulevard phase III*
> 2022 Maintenance fees: $4.00
> Reserve fund: $1.15
> Property tax: $0.25
> ...


Master s/s is now updated ... Thanks for the info


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 27, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> Smoky Mountains (Governors Crossing 1)
> 2022 Maintenance fees: $4.02
> Reserve fund: $1.71
> Property tax: $0.27
> ...


Master s/s updated....Thanks for the info


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 27, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Ocean Walk
> 2022 Maintenance Fees:  $4.38
> Reserve Fund:  $1.25
> Property Tax:  $0.66
> ...


Master s/s updated...Thanks for the info


----------



## AtlasRse (Dec 27, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Total HOA Royal Gardens: $5.44
> Total HOA Smoky Mountains Governor's Crossing II: $5.63
> Total HOA Towers on the Grove: $5.12
> Total HOA Grand Desert 1 and 2: $5.13
> ...


Master s/s has been updated ... Thanks for the info


----------



## Tim Gentry (Dec 28, 2021)

*32% Increase this year!!!!!!!*
Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation (Converted F/W - Club Wyndham Villas at Fairfield)
2022 Maintenance Fees: $6.26
Reserve Fund: $0.37
Property Tax: $0.115
Total HOA: $6.76, an increase of 32%


----------



## meetseti (Dec 29, 2021)

@AtlasRse Here are 2022 rates for a couple more fixed weeks. Both are EOYE weeks that have not been converted.

Wyndham Shearwater, 2br:

2022 maintenance fee $708.49
Reserve fund: $266.46
HOA (Assn of Apt Owners): $697.06
Total: $1672.01
Bali Hai, 2br upper floor:

2022 maintenance fee $507.39
Reserve fund: $292.08
HOA (Assn of Apt Owners): $508.41
Total: $1307.88


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 3, 2022)

There's a small error on the spreadsheet. The line for Wyndham Nashville lists the resort name as "Nashville Margaritaville," but those historic MF rates are certainly just Wyndham Nashville. I guess maybe we've never gotten a data point for the Nashville Margaritaville, but what's on the spreadsheet is just the regular Club Wyndham.


----------



## AtlasRse (Jan 4, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> There's a small error on the spreadsheet. The line for Wyndham Nashville lists the resort name as "Nashville Margaritaville," but those historic MF rates are certainly just Wyndham Nashville. I guess maybe we've never gotten a data point for the Nashville Margaritaville, but what's on the spreadsheet is just the regular Club Wyndham.



I've modified the s/s ... Here's how it looks now.

NO known data for Marg or Marg (PR) at this point.


TennesseeNashvilleWyndham Nashville$7.81$7.44$7.13$6.87$6.67$6.47$5.99$5.63$5.33$5.10TennesseeNashvilleMargaritavilleTennesseeNashvilleMargaritaville - PR


----------



## Edougher52 (May 21, 2022)

AtlasRse said:


> spreadsheet with history updated...thx for the info


Where can I find the latest 2022 ss?   Thx


----------



## Melder (Jul 1, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Royal Vista (UDI)
> 2022 Maintenance Fees:  $5.08
> Reserve Fund:  $1.81
> Property Tax:  $0.44
> Total HOA:  $7.33, an increase of 6.1%



FYI... According to this post, Royal Vista has the incorrect 2022 maintenance fee in the Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History  spreadsheet.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 1, 2022)

Melder said:


> FYI... According to this post, Royal Vista has the incorrect 2022 maintenance fee in the Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History  spreadsheet.



$7.31 (spreadsheet) instead of $7.33 (copied from my Assessment Summary).  A difference that I would put in the trivial category.


----------



## AtlasRse (Jul 26, 2022)

Melder said:


> FYI... According to this post, Royal Vista has the incorrect 2022 maintenance fee in the Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History  spreadsheet.


I've updated the spreadsheet from $7.31 to $7.33 ... Thanks for the correct info.


----------

